# Marshall Signature Amps



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you were to put out the money on one of these which one would it be?


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I voted for the new yjm100 but only because the JCM2555SL wasn't on the list, (it hasn't been in production since 1996). The JCM 2555sl was Slash and Marshall's first sig amp and was essentially a handwired Silver Jubilee. 

I don't think the AFD100 is all that pricey seeing as it's less than the JVM.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The KK is supposed to be a controllable beast, can be had for 'normal' Marshall pricing. Always wanted another 800 so I voted there.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The 2203KK is pretty deadly, but sadly out of production. I'd say the AFD100 would be my pick -- not much of a Slash fan, but it seems like a great design.

That being said, give me a stock Vintage Modern and a 1959 any day of the week.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

If I won the lottery I'd have all six of them, but I didn't so I'll have to say they're too expensive.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

just read up on the YJM sig ... and if I were to ever get a sig marshall, then that one would lead the way. it has the features that I would be most likely to use along with features that are rather well thought out even if I might not use them nearly as much


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Malmsteen model is getting some love on the poll. I like the features myself


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Add me to the Malmsteen list! Not a huge fan of his style, but that amp has everything I could ask for!


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

1960DM is a 4x12 cabinet not an amplifier.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> 1960DM is a 4x12 cabinet not an amplifier.


Maybe thats why it has no votes!


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Maybe thats why it has no votes!


Does now 

Let's say I'd take that cab and run one of the other amps listed through it. Probably the Kerry King or the Hendrix. 

Or even better the little build I'm working on now.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I had one the Jimi Hendrix amps for a short period. ......Underwhelming.
The only other one that interests me would be the Malmsteen. It looks interesting. 
Now how about that Eric Johnson model Marshall ?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Rhoads issue was a tough one to sell. They were close to 3k when they came out and another 1200 or so for white tolex cab (a 1960A with white tolex). I know there is one locally that has been sitting in the shop for over 3 years. If you do some searching now you will see them discounted to around the $2100 to $2300 range, still in the box. So pricing has killed a bunch of them. Not sure what this YJM100 is going for.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Has that Malmsteen model hit any stores yet?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

IF money were no object, I'd have the Randy Rhoads amp in my basement.

Sadly (lol) money is an object.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The Rhoads issue was a tough one to sell. They were close to 3k when they came out and another 1200 or so for white tolex cab (a 1960A with white tolex). I know there is one locally that has been sitting in the shop for over 3 years. If you do some searching now you will see them discounted to around the $2100 to $2300 range, still in the box. So pricing has killed a bunch of them. Not sure what this YJM100 is going for.



I agree. I haven't seen a new one yet! The only one I've laid eyes on was a used head in Cambridge at L&M. Not even the cabs were there. Really expensive stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

I voted for the KK... I'm not a Slayer fan... I'm a huge fan of JCM 800's and this one in particular does old school real well plus it has a great gate and the hot rodded KK tones are stellar.
If I could vote for two the Slash AFD would tie with the KK cuz It cover some excellent Marshall tones... both these amps satisfy my old school Marshall tone GAS.
Truth is in my opinion Marshall stopped making great amps around 1983 with the JCM800 of that year. Its only now in recent years that have they even gotten close to those glory days. It seems like their best amps are the signatures and the hand wired series.
The next amp I would choose from the list is the YJM... I'm certain it's absolutly stunning!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I owned the Jimi Hendrix stack...it was way too CLEAN...!!!...Expensive too...$6,350.00 + tax = $7175.50...OUCH...!!!...

I picked up the new Slash AFD100...They should build all Marshall amps this way...Awesome crunch at manageable levels...


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I picked the YJM as well. I'm not a Malmsteen fan by any stretch of the imagination, but that amp has everything going for it IMO. I love the boost feature, half power, attenuator, and the fact that from the front it looks like a glorious 100 watt plexi.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

none. signature models = cheesy as hell. almost as dumb as signature model guitars with the fake sig on them.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Has that Malmsteen model hit any stores yet?


They're starting to deliver in the UK but not yet in North America. I pre-ordered one the other day but I'm not holding my breath as I think it will be fall before we see it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

seadonkey said:


> They're starting to deliver in the UK but not yet in North America. I pre-ordered one the other day but I'm not holding my breath as I think it will be fall before we see it.


Keep us posted on that one. Would like to see what you think of it. I like the features on that one


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Not a sig but it still get's me there...


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

xbolt said:


> Not a sig but it still get's me there...


Nice Amp!!! Is that the 1982 20th anniversary amp? I had a chance to pick up the anniversary head last year for $800 but it had a bunch of mods so I passed. I kind of regret not buying it and just removing the mods.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I voted for the Kerry King. Not a Slayer fan, but I think the amp had some good ideas/features.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

seadonkey said:


> Nice Amp!!! Is that the 1982 20th anniversary amp? I had a chance to pick up the anniversary head last year for $800 but it had a bunch of mods so I passed. I kind of regret not buying it and just removing the mods.


Thanks

83' CSA 2203 "Willie" Signature Edition


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Man..i bought a an original of those when they came out...i should NEVER have sold it...LOL...mine had the celestion 65 in the cab..does yours have those to?



xbolt said:


> Not a sig but it still get's me there...


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> I owned the Jimi Hendrix stack...it was way too CLEAN...!!!...Expensive too...$6,350.00 + tax = $7175.50...OUCH...!!!...
> 
> I picked up the new Slash AFD100...They should build all Marshall amps this way...Awesome crunch at manageable levels...



YIKES!!! I don't think I've ever heard of anybody spending so much on an amp in my life!


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

The jimi for me. In reality 100 watts is too much for anything I'd ever use though. I do like the simplicity and the clean wiring.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I cant bring myself to buy a single channel amp, but if I were, it would be between the KK and the AFD...maybe the YJM once the reviews are in


----------



## kiddjazz (Dec 10, 2011)

the yjm is a great amp. Love the features, especially the power scaling.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I voted none, mostly because i'm more in vintage Bluesbreaker stuff! Those big Marshall heads are really not my cup of tea....I could consider an old Canadian 50W JMP head tough....


----------

